# GH Gut - Fact or Fiction?



## 63Vette (Aug 12, 2012)

Okay guys and gals, we have all heard the story of GH gut....where distended bellies result from wild cell growth in the  intestinal smooth muscle because it has a high amount of IGF -1 receptors, and IGF both inhibits apoptosis (cell destruction) in this tissue as well as promotes growth. 

But it is clear that smooth muscle hypertrophy occurs at a slower rate than skeletal muscle (striated) or even cardiac muscle (distended heart?). 

So, it is my contention that the GH Gut is a complete myth. Not only that, but in my own circumstances I can tell you the gut I go to bed with after hydrating and eating all day and the gut I wake up with couldn't be any more different.

I would postulate that the distended belly we have seen (Dorian for example) have more to do with being hydrated and squatting or doing bent over rows or any other bent over lift where tremendous pressure forces water in the the intestines. 

But this isn't about what I think. This is about what YOU think. So, GH Gut- is it a myth or is it a fact?

Respect,
Vette


----------



## Hard2Gain (Aug 12, 2012)

I think what most refer to as GH gut is really slin gut. Slin is the most powerful anabolic on the planet and with these guys injecting it with extremely large meals it causes the insides to grow as well. This is just my opinion.


----------



## Zeek (Aug 12, 2012)

I think that gh in combination with insulin is the culprit since I've been doing just gh for years and never had a gh gut.


----------



## grind4it (Aug 12, 2012)

2X this
What research I have done on this topic has brought me to a similar conclusion. GH + high doses of insulin may lead to enlarged gut.



Zeek said:


> I think that gh in combination with insulin is the culprit since I've been doing just gh for years and never had a gh gut.


----------



## HH (Aug 12, 2012)

Zeek said:


> I think that gh in combination with insulin is the culprit since I've been doing just gh for years and never had a gh gut.



I would have to agree on this too, slin can do some nasty things if abused, just like any other drug. Its just a matter of balancing and not abusing.


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 12, 2012)

Well, let me tell you this. I am a diabetic and was taking 100iu of insulin 2x ed.... that's a shitload. 
I can tell you that I don't have the "GH/slin" gut.  I do think that a person abusing or improperly using insulin in combination with GH can have a few sides that are not yet well known or identified. I think the most obvious argument against GH gut is that the little guys don't get it.... it's always the big guys...and part of that I think is because of the bulk cycles they run and the massive amount of food they pack away... the very last place they will lose stubborn fat is the mid-section and YES they can have a stunning six pack and still have some fat accumulation there. 

So, love to see you all chime in and I respect and appreciate you!

Let's hear from everyone else.... what is your hypothesis guys and gals?


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 12, 2012)

Slin is what was causing mine. I wasnt using gh atm. It stopped as soon as i stopped slin. I beleive is was more from packing massive amounts of food then internal organ grouth.


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you for posting this. It was one of the things i was concerned about in starting HGH.


----------



## Yaya (Aug 12, 2012)

slin and gh, has to be


----------



## biggerben692000 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hard2Gain said:


> I think what most refer to as GH gut is really slin gut. Slin is the most powerful anabolic on the planet and with these guys injecting it with extremely large meals it causes the insides to grow as well. This is just my opinion.



My thoughts....in conjunction with gh.


----------



## beasto (Aug 13, 2012)

It's for sure heavy slin mixed with high doses of GH and high calorie diets....Bam..it comes along. What it is called I believe is palumboism. It's seen more with competitive bodybuilders than the general population. The obliques thicken and it's almost as if the stomach cannot be supported. See Jay Cutler at my gym and he's suffering from it....might be time for him to pass the shorts and just stick to his supplement line.


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Aug 13, 2012)

ran human grade gh for over 6 months straight @ 2-3iu daily often 7 days a week , at times 6 day on 1 off

My waist/abs have never been slimmer  ... 

insulin + i wonder if it is dose dependent like growth in foot size or lower jaw and other extremities that can grow from high doses ...


----------



## Zeek (Aug 13, 2012)

I jokingly say that hgh has made my feet bigger but was it really the hgh or the 50 lbs that I put on over time and held for a very long time?


----------



## Hurt (Aug 13, 2012)

HGH + insulin + engorging yourself on food, all for many years = the gut you see in top pros


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 13, 2012)

slin is the most anabolic susbstance in the world.  but it can do all sorts of other shit


----------



## Get Some (Aug 14, 2012)

Guys, the important thing to note here is that the "gut" is not from gh but most likely from insulin. AND it's likely that it's NOT muscle or organ growth. The thing that actually makes the most sense is a buildup of VISCERAL FAT underneath the abdominals. 

Without making this too complicated, first take a look at this chart below so you can visualize exactly what visceral fat is and how the argument would make sense:







Now, watch this short video on insulin, because to be honest outside of those who are dieticians or the sort, a lot of people are unaware of what insulin actually does...







Now that you have a small understanding of what visceral fat is and the mechanism and process through which it operates, we can discuss how this would affect you. When a bodybuilder is using insulin to bulk, he is also consuming a lot of carbs in order to help regulate the insulin he has just injected. "Insulin Sensitivity" or hyperactivity has long been linked to visceral fat deposits under the abdominals. While no studies have been done on bodybuilders, diabetes patients also often develop a lot of visceral fat. While visceral fat in obese people who don't use insulin or steroids is often present in a similar ratio to people who are considered "lean," this certainly isn't the case with top-level bodybuilders. The intake of massive amounts of carbs after injecting insulin can take it's toll over time. Again, without getting too technical, you have to look at the process by which insulin levels fluctuate in the first place.

Here is a quote by Doctor William Davis:



> High blood insulin provokes visceral fat accumulation, the body’s means of storing excess energy. When visceral fat accumulates, the flood of inflammatory signals it produces causes tissues such as muscle and liver to respond less to insulin. This so-called insulin resistance means that the pancreas must produce greater and greater quantities of insulin to metabolize the sugars. Eventually, a vicious circle of increased insulin resistance, increased insulin production, increased deposition of visceral fat, increased insulin resistance, etc., etc., ensues.



So, as you can see, INSULIN SENSITIVITY is a major factor in the development of visceral fat. The process by which visceral fat is eliminated is different than how subcutaneous fat is eliminated.* If anything, HGH would help to eliminate some of this visceral fat, not increase the buildup.* This plays right into my theory that the top level bodybuilders use WAY TOO MUCH insulin because they simply don't know any better. If you think about it, insulin is very new to the game compared to AAS which have been around for 70 years or so. How is it that so many of us "normal" folk can use insulin without abdominal distenstion, yet the pros always seem to get it? I would conclude that it is directly correlated to the increased level of insulin influx and the diminished action of receptor sites (insulin sensitivity).

That's all for today kids


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 14, 2012)

Damn who the fuck brought this guy? I love these posts from you. Smart smart man that always throws good and useful info to us. Always a learning experience with you get some. Your the man


----------



## Hurt (Aug 14, 2012)

I don't think it's solely one thing or another (eg visceral fat or smooth muscle/organ growth), but rather a combination of these things.  As GS mentioned, insulin usage can lead to visceral fat deposits.  Exogenous GH usage MAY mitigate some of that build up, through GH's fat-burning mechanism, but there are no studies to support that.  Exogenous GH usage DOES elevate blood IGF-1 levels, and elevated blood IGF-1 levels DO indiscriminately induce tissue growth (eg smooth muscle/organ), which could contribute to a distended abdomen.

But regardless, use as much GH as you want, you'll be fine


----------



## Hood_Rat (Oct 25, 2012)

fuck some days i get so bloated i look like i got one of those guts and i dont even use gh or insulin


----------

